# conexiones de variador a motor



## SuMi3 (Feb 15, 2012)

buenas a todos.

ante todo decirles que no tengo ni idea de motores, soy informatico de profesion y radioaficionado de aficion. les explico:
tengo un motor de 1300w a 50hz. lo estoy usando para subir una torre telescopica de radioaficionado y necesito hacerlo funcionar mas lentamente y asi que los elementos de las  antenas no sufran cuando suben
despues de hablar con el fabricante del motor me dice que:_ debo usar un variador para motores monofásicos de inducción. El motor que tiene este polipasto es de dos bobinados, uno de arranque y otro de trabajo._
aparte que perdere garantia homologaciones etc por ponerle el variador....y no me dice donde debo insertar el variador.
otro tecnico de belgica me manda el diagrama de conexionado y me dice que es un sistema de dos direcciones ¿?.
bueno, pues no tengo ni idea de donde poner la salida trifasica del variador.
el variador es el v1000 de omron, de entrada monofasica y salida trifasica.
adjunto les pongo
la foto de la torre con el motor
dos fotos de las placas de caracteristicas del motor
tres fotos de la caja de conexiones
dos fotos del remoto.
el diagrama de conexiones enviado por el fabricante
a ver si arrojan luz y me dicen donde debo conectar la salida del variador (tres cables). entiendo que perdere la maniobra desde el mando remoto y se utilizara todo desde el variador.
si necesitan alguna foto mas me lo dicen.
disculpen mi ignorancia en este tema, gracias de antemano


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 15, 2012)

por lo que se este motor "no tiene dos bobinas una para trabajo y otra para arranque"...es un polipasto normal y corriente,si tiene dos bobinas pero la segunda bobina es un electrofreno hace que al darle tencion se despega el ferodo del disco de freno...



otra cosa,se me olvido lo de la velocidad...compra un reostato de la potencia del motor y listo no modificas nada en el por lo que no pierdes garantia ni omologacion....es un transformador toroidal regulable,con salida de 0 -220vac lo pones entre el enchufe y el cable que biene del motor....saludos puedes mirarlo en BRIELCO los tienen justo para lo que quieres


----------



## powerful (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola SuMi3, soy electrónico de potencia,......pero la electrónica no soluciona todo y que te parece si le colocas una caja de reducción ,por ejemplo de 100 a 1, tus RPM se reduciran entre 100 y ganas en torque como 100veces (teóricamente


----------



## mcrven (Feb 15, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> por lo que se este motor "no tiene dos bobinas una para trabajo y otra para arranque"...es un polipasto normal y corriente,si tiene dos bobinas pero *la segunda bobina es un electrofreno* hace que al darle tencion se despega el ferodo del disco de freno...



Con las disculpas Daniel... Considero que estás en un error. Los polipastos giran en dos sentidos, por lo tanto ESE motor gira en sentidos. De hecho, el cable marcado BL se conecta fijo a la línea, los otros dos se conmutan con el control, uno sube el cable, el otro baja.

El electrofreno es interno y no requiere de conmutación.

Le llaman servomotor bi-fásico reversible con capacitor.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 15, 2012)

hola colega mcrven,el electrofreno siempre requiere de conmutacion o almenos los modelos que he reparado para ser sinsero son solo 3 pero de diferentes marcas ,ten en cuenta que el freno es tan fuerte que con una carga colgando de 500k y el motor parado no se desenrrolla el cable de acero....si el freno no requiere de conmutacion aunque le llegue tencion al motor no se moveria porque no vence al freno.(es como arrancar un coche con el freno de mano puesto) no te fies mucho del esquema que alomejor no es el del equipo este recuerda que se lo pasaron en un foro saludos



siempre se me olvida algo...jajaja lo del cambio de sentido de giro es solo por medio de los pulsadores,los motores que suelen traer normalmente son de jaula de ardilla,los servomotores que indicas los conozco pero un polipasto de estos son muy baratos pa ellos,estos servos los veo siempre en equipos caros como alineadores,etc .saludos


----------



## mcrven (Feb 15, 2012)

Daniel, los motores que mencionas son los trifásicos (3 fases), esos se invierten con botones o contactores ya que lo único que se requiere es invertir dos de los cables.
El que mencioné es BI-Fásico (2 fases desplazadas 90º una de la otra. Del desplazamiento de fase se encarga el capacitor). Son tan caros que los utilizan comunmente en los sistemas de abrir puertas de garage. En el diagrama posteado puedes ver que, para invertir, los botones conectan una vez el cable R (Podría ser Red) y otra vez el cable W (White). El freno es un sistema electromecánico el cual, mientras no haya energía al motor se cierra sobre un tambor o plato por efecto de un resorte (muelle). Cuando se energiza el motor también se energiza un solenoide (en algunos casos aprovechan el campo magnético del mismo estator) que está en paralelo con el motor y este libera la presión del resorte; de otra manera, el solenoide debería permanecer constantemente energizado mientras el polipasto quedase detenido, para mantenerlo parado.
No se requiere una gran fuerza para detener el polipasto, ya que, el freno detiene el rotor del motor y este se encuentra detrás de los reductores.

He tenido la oportunidad de diseñar y fabricar controladores para las puertas de garage. Los que fueron ensamblados acá, localmente, se movían con motores monofásicos invirtiendo el campo de arranque. Resultaban más costosos pero, los motores invertibles no se pudieron ni se pueden localizar acá.

Cuando venía un equipo dotado con invertible y se debía mandar a reconstruir el bobinado del motor, se debía alertar a los reparadores pues, lo confundían con un trifásico.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 16, 2012)

mcrven, hoy se cumple la norma de nunca te acostaras sin aprender algo nuevo, por casos como este es que me gusta este foro, porque encuentro gente muy bien cualificada como es tu caso ,que tiene experiencias diferentes a las mias,en mi caso, nunca vi un servomotor en este uso,la mayoría de por aquí son trifásicos movidos con contactores governados por Plc (en el caso de maquinas),que son los que yo he reparado,gracias por la info saludos.


----------



## ingenierojulio30 (Feb 16, 2012)

el variador que tienes mejor usalo para un motor trifasico(es el que tiene 3 lineas) tu motor es de bi- fasico y el remoto no es nesesario eliminarlo lo puedes conservar solo hay que hacer un simple dimer 
................nesecito saber si sabes soldar para armar un circuito y si sabes leer diagramas para mandarte el diagrama y si no es asi.......no hay problema te puedo decir como hacerlo paso a paso mañana te envio el diagrama y como lo vas a conectar ................................si no le entiendes me dices y si no te digo paso a paso como hacerlo


----------



## mcrven (Feb 16, 2012)

ingenierojulio30 dijo:


> el variador que tienes mejor usalo para un motor trifasico(es el que tiene 3 lineas) tu motor es de bi- fasico y el remoto no es nesesario eliminarlo lo puedes conservar solo hay que hacer un simple dimer
> ................nesecito saber si sabes soldar para armar un circuito y si sabes leer diagramas para mandarte el diagrama y si no es asi.......no hay problema te puedo decir como hacerlo paso a paso mañana te envio el diagrama y como lo vas a conectar ................................si no le entiendes me dices y si no te digo paso a paso como hacerlo



Amigo Julio, tanto los motores tri-fásicos como los bi-fásicos reversibles utilizan 3 cables o líneas, como las has llamado.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 16, 2012)

EStaba pensando un poco y como primera opcion como dicen arriba un reostato o dimmer con triac haria el trabajo, pero tambien sacrificarias potencia del motor.
Ya que como dices tienes el variador de frecuencia podrias aprovecharlo (claro invirtiendo mas dinero ) tendrias que conseguir un tranformador con entrada 3 x 380 y salida 2 x 220, ahora ya puedes tener una variacion de frecuencia sobre el motor sin variar la tension

Consecuencias: al variar la frecuencia varian las inductancias y capacitancias, quizas tengas que poner otro capacitor (calculado con formulas que estan encriptadas en la matrix )

Como se dice por aca es meterce en camisa de 11 varas, proba con el reostato y si la potencia mueve el sistema, listo... sino ya tendras que pasar a la parte mecanica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Les comento sobre el freno , algunos utilizan "freno lateral" , un motor con la jaula y el rotor levemente cónicas , el eje se puede desplazar axialmente unos milímetros y cuenta con un resorte y los discos de freno (también cónicos).

Estando el motor detenido , el resorte empuja al eje y éste presiona al freno , está frenado sin corriente .* ¡ Bravo !* 

Cuando se le da corriente al motor , el rotor se desplaza axialmente y entra unos milímetros en el campo , de éste modo libera el freno y achica el entrehierro convenientemente para que comience a girar.

Si en éste sistema bajás el voltaje va mal , tiene que ser por frecuencia , quizás hasta se pueda quitar el capacitor y manejar ambas bobinas con una fase  , total son unos pocos segundos.

http://www.demagcranes.es/Produkte/...toren/Im_Fokus/konuslaeuferbremsmotor_kba.jsp

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.all-liftsystems.com%2Fdemag%2Fgearmotors%2Frotor-brake-motors.htm


----------

